# Maignan: il 2021 rischia di essere già finito.



## admin (13 Ottobre 2021)

Mediaset conferma tutte le news precedenti e aggiunge: nel pomeriggio se ne saprà di più riguardo i tempi di recupero di Maignan. Senza l'interesse dei legami, lo stop sarà di circa 6 settimane. Ma se l'infortunio riguarderà anche i legamenti, il 2021 rischia di essere già finito per il francese.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Ottobre 2021)

'10 giorni'

Vorrei che qualcuno spiegasse il perche del suo viaggio in Francia. Si poteva risparmiare due settimane anticipando l'intervento al giorno dopo Atalanta-Milan


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset conferma tutte le news precedenti e aggiunge: nel pomeriggio se ne saprà di più riguardo i tempi di recupero di Maignan. Senza l'interesse dei legami, lo stop sarà di circa 6 settimane. Ma se l'infortunio riguarderà anche i legamenti, il 2021 rischia di essere già finito per il francese.



Dai,chiudiamo qua la stagione che già mi stanno girando come eliche...
Mai che ci vada tutto bene,mai.


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Ottobre 2021)

Complimenti e ancora complimenti per aver sottovalutato il problema e per aver permesso che partisse per la Nation League quando avrebbe potuto anticipare i tempi di 15 gg,ma non sìa mai imporsi sui giocatori,il Mulino Bianco da noi non smette un secondo di girare.


----------



## Solo (13 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Complimenti e ancora complimenti per aver sottovalutato il problema e per aver permesso che partisse per la Nation League quando avrebbe potuto anticipare i tempi di 15 gg,ma non sìa mai imporsi sui giocatori,il Mulino Bianco da noi non smette un secondo di girare.


Tireranno fuori qualche cagata su terapie conservative e sul fatto che si sperava di poter scongiurare l'intervento e bla bla bla. Il nostro staff medico-atletico è perfetto dopotutto...

Pensa se sono stati i medici della nazionale che l'hanno visitato e gli han detto che doveva operarsi, sarebbe tragicomico...


----------



## dottor Totem (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset conferma tutte le news precedenti e aggiunge: nel pomeriggio se ne saprà di più riguardo i tempi di recupero di Maignan. Senza l'interesse dei legami, lo stop sarà di circa 6 settimane. Ma se l'infortunio riguarderà anche i legamenti, il 2021 rischia di essere già finito per il francese.


Purtroppo in questa occasione lo staff medico e dirigenza hanno fatto una pessima figura.
C'è del pressapochismo che fa paura.


----------



## unbreakable (13 Ottobre 2021)

a fine settimana se continua di questo passo sarà invalido..ogni ora la situazione peggiora


----------



## bmb (13 Ottobre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> '10 giorni'
> 
> Vorrei che qualcuno spiegasse il perche del suo viaggio in Francia. Si poteva risparmiare due settimane anticipando l'intervento al giorno dopo Atalanta-Milan


Forse proprio perché si è sperato che il dolore passasse perché sapevano che altrimenti sarebbe stato fuori mesi, che dici?


----------



## chicagousait (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset conferma tutte le news precedenti e aggiunge: nel pomeriggio se ne saprà di più riguardo i tempi di recupero di Maignan. Senza l'interesse dei legami, lo stop sarà di circa 6 settimane. Ma se l'infortunio riguarderà anche i legamenti, il 2021 rischia di essere già finito per il francese.


Per tutta sta sfiga, pretendo che ci debba girare tutto bene da qui a fine campionato con nostra vittoria anche della coppetta Italia


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Ottobre 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> a fine settimana se continua di questo passo sarà invalido..ogni ora la situazione peggiora


 le notizie del milan diventano sempre una escalation drammatica, tipo lo stipendio di kessie, ad ogni notizia la richiesta aumentava di 1 mil


----------



## Stex (13 Ottobre 2021)

bisogna ingaggiare il dr house.
e fare un giro a lourdes


----------



## sunburn (13 Ottobre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> le notizie del milan diventano sempre una escalation drammatica, tipo lo stipendio di kessie, ad ogni notizia la richiesta aumentava di 1 mil


“Ma no tranquilli, è solo un minicicciolo” (addetto stampa Milan, Hiroshima 6 agosto 1945, ore 8:14)


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset conferma tutte le news precedenti e aggiunge: nel pomeriggio se ne saprà di più riguardo i tempi di recupero di Maignan. Senza l'interesse dei legami, lo stop sarà di circa 6 settimane. Ma se l'infortunio riguarderà anche i legamenti, il 2021 rischia di essere già finito per il francese.


Facciamolo operare e dal comunicato vedremo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset conferma tutte le news precedenti e aggiunge: nel pomeriggio se ne saprà di più riguardo i tempi di recupero di Maignan. Senza l'interesse dei legami, lo stop sarà di circa 6 settimane. Ma se l'infortunio riguarderà anche i legamenti, il 2021 rischia di essere già finito per il francese.



Il mio primo post di ieri fu "lo rivediamo nel 2022". Sarcastico, ma neanche tanto.

Non è portare sfiga o essere pessimisti, semplicemente ormai è risaputo come vanno queste cose in casa nostra.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## Kaw (13 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## Route66 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il mio primo post di ieri fu "lo rivediamo nel 2022". Sarcastico, ma neanche tanto.
> 
> Non è portare sfiga o essere pessimisti, semplicemente ormai è risaputo come vanno queste cose in casa nostra.


Visto come è iniziata la giornata, e come sta proseguendo, avrò il terrore nel leggere il bollettino dell'operazione di Magic Mike di questo pomeriggio...
Ce lo ritroveremo come nuovo Capitan Uncino black version 2021?!


----------



## pazzomania (13 Ottobre 2021)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Visto come è iniziata la giornata, e come sta proseguendo, avrò il terrore nel leggere il bollettino dell'operazione di Magic Mike di questo pomeriggio...
> Ce lo ritroveremo come nuovo Capitan Uncino black version 2021?!


Gli opereranno la mano sbagliata.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Ottobre 2021)

Poi vedi l'inter che gioca sempre coi soliti e realizzi che qualcuno lassù ci vuole male.


----------



## enigmistic02 (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset conferma tutte le news precedenti e aggiunge: nel pomeriggio se ne saprà di più riguardo i tempi di recupero di Maignan. Senza l'interesse dei legami, lo stop sarà di circa 6 settimane. Ma se l'infortunio riguarderà anche i legamenti, il 2021 rischia di essere già finito per il francese.


Iscriviamoci direttamente al campionato di B della prossima stagione.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Ottobre 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> a fine settimana se continua di questo passo sarà invalido..ogni ora la situazione peggiora


Da un momento all'altro mi aspetto la notizia che, in seguito a quanto visto in artroscopia, hanno deciso di amputare.


----------



## danjr (13 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Da un momento all'altro mi aspetto la notizia che, in seguito a quanto visto in artroscopia, hanno deciso di amputare.


Potrebbero decidere di trasportarlo in Svizzera e porre fine alle sue sofferenze


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset conferma tutte le news precedenti e aggiunge: nel pomeriggio se ne saprà di più riguardo i tempi di recupero di Maignan. Senza l'interesse dei legami, lo stop sarà di circa 6 settimane. Ma se l'infortunio riguarderà anche i legamenti, il 2021 rischia di essere già finito per il francese.


Ma perché dobbiamo venirlo a sapere dall'agente di mirante che maignan ha una frattura dello scafoide? Dal dopo Liverpool o la cosa si è aggravata in questi giorni di nazionale ?

Anche stavolta chi si occupa di rilasciare comunicati ufficiali non ne esce bene.


----------

